# Fixed my Fluval 106 canister filter leak



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Guys:

I have the Fluval 106 canister filter for 3-4 years. After a few months it started to leak slowly from the sides. Sometimes I manage to stop the leak. But it was a lot of work. recently, I can't seem to stop the leak until I saw this video 




This seems to be a simple fix compare to all other suggestions like replacing the gasket/rubber ring, greasing the rubber ring.

So don't dump away your old Fluval 106 if it is leaking. You might be able to fix it. For protection, I have a bucket holding it all the time.


----------

